# Replace/rebuild Long 460 engine



## roggie (Apr 29, 2021)

I have a Long 460DT with a worn out engine. I know very little about tractors but would like to get this Long back in service. It is a great tractor. Looking at the specs on line I see it is powered by a Uzina (UTB) engine. 2.3 L 3 cyl. diesel. 

There does not seem to be parts available for this engine. Apparently these engines are no longer made. 

My question is are there other engines I could use that would bolt up to the front axle (it's 4x4) and what ever gets bolted to, at the rear of the engine. I don't know what alternatives I should look into. I don't want to give up on it if there is something I can do to fix it up. It seems well worth some effort. 

Thanks for any incites.


----------



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

Hopefully you can get it back up and running again! Does it turn over at all? Have you done a compression check on it? I wish I had the 4WD version!

If the engine needs a rebuild, it looks like Brokentractor.com has a kit available.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## roggie (Apr 29, 2021)

It actually still runs but not very well. Low oil pressure and overheats shortly after running for a short time. We have never checked the compression but probably will before any teardown is done. The tractor is currently at the "other" grandpa's place. 

The tractor has some other minor (I hope) problems to deal with. I want to get it running well before investing in tweaking anything else on it. 

I looked at brokentractor as you suggested. Looks like they may have what's needed. Seems to easy. I think after confirming the engine model etc. I might contact them and see if they have the right parts. 

Thanks very much for the info.......


----------

